# Mini Ex size



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a new commercial job to do. I have to run 15" storm drain down an alley way to tie into the city storm water system. The alley is about 20' wide with a brick building on the left. On the right is a concrete wall and power wires above. I need to rent a mini to perform the digging and be able to swing 180 degrees and load a tri-axle over the tailgate. 

My options are Bobcat or Cat. For Cat, I was thinking about a 307 or a 308. I am not familiar with Bobcat model #'s. I can get a Bobcat cheaper.

Pipe runs right down the center of the alley.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You can try to rent Kubota with zero clearance tail swing I think u-45 model, i used that a few times to dig addition footings for garages on tight lots.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

We have a 308 and love it. Machine is quick and nimble. We have done a lot of pipe work with it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Off hand I'd say an E45, but you will probably be more comfortable in an E80.

I have rented both the E32 and the E80 and have no complaints about either. Your dig depth, and loading height are going to be the deciding factors. An E32....I doubt will load the truck, E45 and E80 no problem.

Here are the Specs.

http://www.bobcat.com/excavators/models

One thing to remember is with the swing boom you can offset the machine to one side...allows more space to spin the house.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Tom. I am not too concerned about dig depth at the deepest spot is 7'. What I mainly concerned about is loading the tri-axle without spilling dirt all over the street. My buddy is a bobcat salesman at the local dealership. I'll give him a call.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

The company I work for did an alley sewer replacement job this winter and we rented a Kamatsu PC75UU we also had a 120 size machine that we used when we could. You might check the 75 size out and see if it would work. It would be a lot more productive. :thumbsup:
How are you planing on suppling the pipe bedding?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

S.R.E. said:


> The company I work for did an alley sewer replacement job this winter and we rented a Kamatsu PC75UU we also had a 120 size machine that we used when we could. You might check the 75 size out and see if it would work. It would be a lot more productive. :thumbsup:
> How are you planing on suppling the pipe bedding?


The local Komatsu dealer does not rent equipment. I have no idea why. Pipe bedding will be humped around with a skid steer.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe you can talk the Bobcat dealer into a free demo for for a couple of days. 

As far as the stone...I would put a load on my dump truck and dip stone right out of the back with the mini ex, put it right where needed.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Maybe you can talk the Bobcat dealer into a free demo for for a couple of days.
> 
> As far as the stone...I would put a load on my dump truck and dip stone right out of the back with the mini ex, put it right where needed.


demo...hmmm, that might be a good idea :jester:

We normally dip out of the truck. We have safety latches on the tailgate to prevent the gate from popping open. Problem here is, the truck will be used to load the dirt and stone will be stockpiled on site. I'll get the first 60' in before the truck in full.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

We used a reach forklift with Gar-Bro buckets http://www.concretebucket-garbro.com/ for bedding.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

S.R.E. said:


> We used a reach forklift with Gar-Bro buckets http://www.concretebucket-garbro.com/ for bedding.


That is a good idea. I have never seen someone do that before.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> That is a good idea. I have never seen someone do that before.


It works really well. You can place the rock right were you need it and that means less shoveling for the pipe-layer which = more productivity.:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

why not just use a stone box and dip out of there with the excavator? dipping out of a truck, you have chance of springing your tailgate, scratching up bottom of box.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I know for a fact that the 35 series do not load a tri-axle. A 60 to 75 will. The 20' width you have to swing is plenty. 

The rock box could be too heavy to pull with a 60 size machine. 

I would load out one tri-axle with the 60 and dip out of another tri-axle with the 60 and place bedding with the same machine. Rubber tracks would be nice or you will have to place plywood down if you are working on asphalt.

Dipping out of a truck is a pain because you always have material left in it, the box has to be lifted and puts a lot of strain on the truck box.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> why not just use a stone box and dip out of there with the excavator? dipping out of a truck, you have chance of springing your tailgate, scratching up bottom of box.


Thought about it, but don't have one


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jmacd said:


> I would load out one tri-axle with the 60 and dip out of another tri-axle with the 60 and place bedding with the same machine. Rubber tracks would be nice or you will have to place plywood down if you are working on asphalt.
> 
> Dipping out of a truck is a pain because you always have material left in it, the box has to be lifted and puts a lot of strain on the truck box.


I thought about the 2 truck idea too, problem is, I only have one truck. I am not worried about scratching the asphalt because I have to mill and overlay the alley anyways.

Yes, dipping out of the truck is hard on the truck, but we do it all the time. We have the safety latches on the gate to prevent bowing and popping the gate. Our box is also beefed up. Alot of steel on it. We haul stumps, boulders, big rip-rap and shale. It gets used hard, but we take care of it. 

My dad always said, "if you had enough money to buy everything you needed, you wouldn't have to work."

I'll be sure to take pictures. Going to be doing this is in about 2 wks.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> My dad always said, "if you had enough money to buy everything you needed, you wouldn't have to work."


So True.:thumbsup:


----------



## archtimb (Mar 25, 2007)

Dominic's has a 78. My number is in my profile.

Mitch


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

You may have a problem with some of these machines having the ability to load that high. The grey market machine i had used the style boom that was to your right and had the ability to offset the stick/bucket. It was a zero turn but i could lift the bucket very high giving me the ability to load a tandem, it would raise 14' if i recall and it was an 8k lb machine. Since selling it i have rented and borrowed several machines with the boom mounted in front only to find they did not raise very high. In fact the Bobcat 321 i used could barely lift high enough to load a Chevy 3500 1-ton dump. I rented a Komastu P-38 that wasnt much better. John Deere was one machine that seemed to raise higher but even i do not think you could load a tandem.

Before renting a machine i think i would check the lift height capabilities.


----------



## cdp excavating (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Takeuchi TB 153 its zero clearance in front and rear and can load 10 wheeler from ground not on a pile. I have worked in those conditions before makes it easier.


----------

